
Show HN: CodeStories – Bioinformatics education platform and Python summer class - LifeIsBio
https://mycodestories.com/
======
LifeIsBio
Hey everyone! I’m excited to introduce CodeStories, an education platform for
professionals, as well as our first publicly available course, Intermediate
Python for Bioinformatics (InPyBio)!

The purpose of InPyBio is to empower all life scientists to analyze and
understand their own data. There's a lot more I wanted to say about both
CodeStories and InPyBio, but I couldn't fit it in the character limit. I've
written it up here instead:
[https://mycodestories.com/about/#our_story](https://mycodestories.com/about/#our_story)

I’m going to be monitoring the thread for the next few hours, so please feel
free to leave any comments or questions you have. I’m looking forward to
seeing what you all think and potentially meeting some of you soon!

